# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Incompatibilit de vista

## vg-matrix

Salut  tous, j'aimerais savoir pourquoi vista est incompatible  certains logiciels? Et aussi quelle est la particularit des logiciels refuss par vista? Meric d'avance.

----------


## smyley

Pourquoi XP tait autrefois incompatible avec certains logiciels ? Pourquoi on ne peut pas toujours se servir des pices d'une peugeot 106 pour l'utiliser sur une peugeot 307 ?
Les technologies volues et les apis du systme ne sont pas toujours adapte au programmes d'une version  une autre. Par exemple sur Windows 98 on pouvait utiliser facilement une fonction de l'api Windows pour le redmarrer ou l'teindre. Sur Windows XP, a marche plus car il faut accorder certains privilges  l'application en question avant qu'elle soit autorise  teindre Windows car la scurit  t modifie.
Si une application fonctionne sur XP et pas sur Vista, a peut tre pour un jeu ne pas tre compatible avec Direct X 9 ou 10, pour une application ne pas bien s'adapter  la virtualisation, d'utiliser certaines apis devenues obsoltes, ... bref, c'est surtout au cas par cas (perso je n'ai jamais eu vraiment de gros problmes avec mes applications, par contre les jeux sont assez sensibles aux petites broutilles modifies entre 2 versions de Windows ...)

----------

